# Sitting down at the lathe



## Mike Kenney (Jun 12, 2011)

Without getting into specifics I cant stand on my feet for long periods of time without being in alot of pain. So just looking for opinions on sitting down in front of the lathe.


----------



## johnspensandmore (Jun 12, 2011)

Use a chair :biggrin: Just kidding, I don't see why it would be a problem.


----------



## Rick_G (Jun 12, 2011)

No reason why not.  There is one manufacturer out there that makes a lathe specifically for this it tilts on a 45 deg. angle and a tool rest that is made to operate that way.  I've seen photos in adds but can't remember the name right now.  There is one guy I've seen at numerous wood shows making pens on a mini lathe mounted on a low table he sits at all day.  seems to me the section of the table where the legs for the lathe are is lower so he has a little more height where his legs go under the table.


----------



## scotirish (Jun 12, 2011)

*I do not know your specific problem causing the pain.  I have arthritis and also a sciatica nerve issue. So i cannot stand more than 20 minutes at a time, so I use a magnetic belt and extend the time at the lathe to over an hour.  I do not know if this will help you but it may be worth a try and certainly cheaper that refitting your equipment.*


----------



## juteck (Jun 12, 2011)

There's no reason why you can't do it. You may need to have your stand or bench modified to make it more comfortable.  I've heard of many turners using a Jet mini on a modified stand where they can comfortably fit a chair or stool in front for turning.

Alternatively, Oneway makes a sitdown lathe also that you may be interested in upgrading to.

http://oneway.ca/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=23&Itemid=2

Vicmarc also makes a sit down bench -- this might give you some ideas:

http://www.vicmarc.com/default.asp?contentID=718


----------



## PenPal (Jun 12, 2011)

Mike,

Send me a pm and I will describe with pics my turning set up I use for pens. My reason sitting to turn is it is comfortable, convenient and puts me with a swivel chair in front of my lathe, Pen Wizard, my own design Pen Maker. Be glad to help if I can.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## termitepenman (Jun 12, 2011)

Checkout this website:







They may be able to assist you with information.


----------



## Akula (Jun 12, 2011)

I always sit at the lathe.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jun 12, 2011)

I have my lathe on a bench and have an adjustable bar stool.  Works well for me.


----------



## Mike Kenney (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks all for the  replies. the reason i haven't answered  sooner i was busy making a smaller table for it.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 12, 2011)

Sitting at as lathe for pen turning is OK, and I do it on occasion. If you do sit, please increase your safety awareness.

Bear in mind that this is not the norm for larger lathes and turning larger items. The ability to "move" instantly in unexpected emergencies could be life saving, and a stool or chair could impede that.

I have heard stories on several occasion in which a 4 inch or so chuck came loose unexpectedly and there was "dancing" going on to get out of the way.


----------



## SteveG (Jun 12, 2011)

I also am unable to stand for more than about 20 minutes. I have a mini and a midi side by side on low stands. I use an old office chair,arms and back removed but wheels still on. I have everything for the pen turning/finishing process within reach (that is within ROLLING reach). The variable height function of the chair is beneficial, and I find there is plenty of stability even with the wheels. I do not think this would work as well for larger turnings. I have not stood at either lathe EVER, and have been turning pens for about four years. I think some who now stand at their pen turning might decide to switch to the seated mode if they ever tried it. I wish you well...NOW, SIT DOWN!


----------



## okiebugg (Jun 13, 2011)

*Sitting*



Mike Kenney said:


> Thanks all for the replies. the reason i haven't answered sooner i was busy making a smaller table for it.


 
I have had a hip replacement...Nuff said
I built a sliding top for a fairly heavy craftsman tool box. on the top, I have a back and forth slider that allows me to pull my lathe out over my knees while sitting down. I use 35# of lead in the bottom of the toolbox to prevent tipping when a drawer is pulled out while the Midi is in the extended position. I have a small shop vac mounted in the bottom of said box and it works quite well as a dust collector if Necessary. I take a small Delta 10" bandsaw with me and a small delta drill press. It's a simple method of undoing 3 thumbscrews to remove the lathe from the box and sit it back on the workbench. The shop vac stays permanently in the took box for the next trip. I'm invited to three Artist's shows per year where you sit out in the street. Two in Colo.....Memorial Day sitting in the snowfall never slows me down. One in Santa Fe , NM , and one in Creed, CO. The creed show is an all day pen turning job. I take lots of Deer Antler with me and usually sit out in a snowstorm turning DA pens. As fast as I get one finished, it's sold...$125.00. There isn't anybody in OK who will spend $25.00 for the same thing.

The reason I wrote so much is it is easy to take a road trip into the country where the wealthy hang out for skiing (especially). While tripping, I stop at every Gallery to consign my wares if they are interested You will find out quickly which are the honest ones. Most of these business owners take kindly to nice casual clothes and ask a lot of questions about your craft. Most of my consignments are networked between the proprieter and my home PC. As an item sells, it is taken off of the inventory and the $$$ wired to my bank.

There are craft shows which I stay away from. Too many people asking about this and that and generally causing chaos with their unkempt wild children

Sorry for the long diatribe. It might help your sales if you take a road trip. Any questions???
okiebugg200@cox.net


----------



## PenPal (Jun 13, 2011)

Mike,
With your endulgence and to save me doing this many times I include a few pics to show my set up for pen turning using a VL100 lathe sitting down at a height above the lathe on a draughtsman chair that swivels, I removed the wheels for absolute safety.Like most people I turn occassionally or a lot and in between anything that will hold something gets crowded with bits and pieces. The latest set up has many changes including a whole of garage vacuum dedicated only to the lathe and mounted on the rear wall adjacent to the bench so only a chip separator under the bench. The drive belt is through the headstock to a three phase 415 volt motor on the left hand side ,infinite speed control using an inverter single phase 240 volt to 415v in the brown box. Immediately to the right a pipe stand bolted to the floor has my pen press at eye height and a variable speed lab stirrer mounted horizontally fitted with a small buff.

Foreshortening of the longer lens appears to compress things however to the left swivelling is my design penmill also operated from the chair and immediately behind is my Pen Wizard also operated from that chair.


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 13, 2011)

I have rheumatoid arthritis. I tried turning sitting down, but it just didn't work for me. BUT....I have a stool that is the right height for my lathe and I sit to sand and finish, and I sit at my work table to glue up and assemble. The actual turning doesn't really take very long. Also make sure you have rubber mats of some sort to stand on. I can't believe how much difference that made to my feet, knees and hips.


----------



## KenV (Jun 13, 2011)

I sit at a wood stool for most of my turning.   Pens are the easier of the turning tasks and some of the other items require working out non-conventional work processes and different ways of using the tools.

Most turning from sitting positions involves upper body movement -- arms and shoulders with associated backmovements.   None of the "lathe dance" advertised by most of the more abled turners.  

I have developed a strong opinion that "carbide is for cripples" and certainly put myself into the "crippled" in some aspects category.  The cup style tools such as sold by Hunter Tools are very good for control and finish work, the Pen Pro for rough work.



I am also developing a very strong preference for interchangable handles with the Kelton Collet Handles having a strong lead.   Easy to change tools, and change the length of extension depending on the situation.   Sharpening with the tool out of the handle is much easier.


It is good to hear that I am not the only one sitting down at the lathe -- and mine is a big lathe.   

Be sure to sit out of the line of fire ----  I cannot dodge near as fast from a stool.


----------



## kovalcik (Jun 14, 2011)

I wanted to second what Sharon said about the rubber mats.  My father was unable to stand at his workbenches for very long and was getting very frustrated. I ordered some of the mats from woodcraft and had them delivered and it made an incredible difference in the time he could work.   He is not a lathe guy, he is a balsa wood plane modeler, but I imagine the effect would be the same.


----------



## Mike Kenney (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you all for the responses I was just looking for feedback to see if it was safe and how many people are doing it


----------



## rherrell (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm disabled and need crutches so I sit at this chair and work. I have to stand when I make a baseball bat but I sit for the short stuff.


----------

